# Fertighaus?



## hemsek12 (27. Sep. 2011)

Hallo liebe Kollegen!

Momentan befinde ich mich auf der Suche nach einem passenden Eigenheim, dass ich auf mein bereits vorgemerktes Grundstück (selbstverständlich mit Garten) bauen kann. Darum habe ich ein wenig im Internet gestöbert und bin auf das folgende Massa Video*** getroffen. Nun überlege ich mir ein solches Fertighaus bauen zu lassen, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Hat vielleicht jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit einem solchen Fertighaus machen können? Du So ein Hausbau ist ja nun mal nichts alltägliches und ich möchte wirklich so viele Erfahrungswerte sammeln wie möglich um keinen Schritt später bereuen zu müssen.


----------



## santos (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fertighaus?*

Hallo,also ich lebe jetzt seit Ca. 1 Jahr in einem solchen Haus,natürlich auch mit Garten 
Das Haus gehört meiner lebensgefährtin schon seit 1996. Bis heute ist Sie bzw. Wir zufrieden,das einzigste was wir zu beanstanden haben ist,dass sich das Fundament(denke ich) etwas gesetzt hat,somit sind uns 2 fliesen im Flur gerissen,werden aber neu gemacht. 
Also preis Leistung ist wirklich gut und positiv ist natürlich auch die Bauzeit.
Hoffe konnte helfen.


----------



## chrisamb (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fertighaus?*

Hallo,
wir leben seit gut 3 Jahren in einem Fertighaus (Fischerhaus) und sind sehr zufrieden.
Wir würden sofort wieder so bauen.
Gibt´s bei euch in der nähe keine Fertighaus-Siedlung? Die hat uns sehr geholfen, einen Eindruck der verschiedenen Firmen zu gewinnen und man sieht viel was einem gefällt (oder eben überhaupt nicht  )
Ich find auch die Erfahrungsberichte im Internet immer gut einen Eindruck zu bekommen (ciao usw...)

Ich hoffe, bei euch klappt auch alles und ihr könnt schon bald in euer eigenes Haus einziehen 

Christian


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fertighaus?*

Ich lebe seit Weihnachten 2008 in einem Fertighaus (Danwood). Es ist komplett nach unserem Entwurf gebaut worden, war unschlagbar günstig und wir sind rundum zufrieden damit.


----------



## Ironm (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fertighaus?*

Hallo,

ich habe mich auch vor kurzen für ein Fertighaus entschieden. Kann dir jedoch noch nichts über die Qualität des Hauses sagen, da es erst im Feb. fertiggestellt wird. 

Solltest du dich für ein solches Haus entscheiden, solltest du auf jeden Fall Sonderleistungen etc. im Vorfeld aushandeln. Sonderwünsche sind immer unverhältnismäßig teuer. Eigenleistung spart auf der anderen Seite kaum Geld ein. 

Ich denke jedoch, dass das immer der Fall ist, wenn man über einen Bauträger baut.

Vorteile:
- Günstg
- schnell Bezugsfertig
- man kann sich in der Regel schon ein Bild über das fertige Haus über ein Musterhaus machen

Nachteile:
Nägel können nicht in die Wand geschlagen werden. 
Individualität (weniger) möglich
Wände zum Teil sehr hellhörig

Vielleicht kann jemand die Liste noch ergänzen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## chrisamb (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fertighaus?*

Hier was zu dem von Marco:


> Nachteile:
> Nägel können nicht in die Wand geschlagen werden.  _<--geht bei uns besser wie in jedem anderen Haus, unter Rigips ist doch ne Werkstoffplatte._
> Individualität (weniger) möglich _<-- bei uns war alles frei änderbar, individueller Plan war auch möglich!_
> Wände zum Teil sehr hellhörig _<-- da haben wir auch keine Probleme!_



Ich denk das kommt eben alles sehr auf den Hersteller an!

Christian


----------



## Ironm (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fertighaus?*

Hallo Christian,

freut mich, dass du so gute Erfahrungen mit deinen Haus gemacht hast!  

Wie gesagt, mein Haus wird erst im Feb. fertig gestellt und wird aus Betonteilen gefertigt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass es die oben aufgeführten Nachteile besitzt. 

Zum Punkt: Individueller Plan kann ich sagen, dass bei mir der Grundriss weitgehendst vorgegeben war. Klar waren kleine Änderungen möglich! Habe z.B. einen weitere Wand setzen lassen und eine andere um 50cm verschoben. 

Aus welchen Materialien können denn noch Fertighäuser gefertigt werden? 

Grüße Marco


----------



## chrisamb (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fertighaus?*

Fertighäuser gibts verschiedene.
Unseres ist Holzständerbauweise, wie auch das von Werner (Danwood) und auch Massa-Haus.
Es gibt auch noch Massivhäuser als Fertighäuser , z.B. deines (Betonfertigteile) oder aus Ziegel oder auch aus Poroton ect.
Holzbohlen sind natürlich auch möglich....

Gibt´s eigentlich irgendwas nicht als Fertigbauweise??

Christian


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fertighaus?*

Hallo,

bei mir war wirklich alles Sonderanfertigung und ich habe trotzdem den normalen Quadratmeterpreis bezahlt. Holzständerbauweise macht ein sehr freie Grundrissgestaltung möglich und deswegen haben wir uns dafür entschieden. Ausserdem ist das Klima in dem Haus angenehmer als in einem Steinhaus. Nägel in die Wände schlagen können wir zwar überall, aber wenn etwas schweres daran gehängt werden soll (z.B. die Oberschränke in der Küche), dann müssen wir spezielle Schrauben und Dübel verwenden. Das ist aber die einzige Einschränkung die mir einfällt.


----------



## CoolNiro (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Fertighaus?*

Hallo,

ich hab auch vor 10 Jahren ein "Fertighaus" bauen lassen.
Eigentlich aber ein Zimmererhaus, das halt im Werk
vorgebaut wird. Wie Werner sagt ist die Ständerbauweise
super, Architekt war ich praktisch selber was die Einteilung
und Ausstattung betrifft. 2 Tage aufstellen und eindecken,
3 Monate Innenausbau, Schlüsselfertig eingezogen,
keine Mängel bis zum heutigen Tage.
http://www.davinci-haus.de/v1/index2.php?_DE/view/o000/0000/1/0//home.php
Ich kanns echt nur empfehlen, aber Fertighaus ist
nicht gleich Fertighaus, also vorher genau schauen
mit welcher Firma mans macht.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Digicat (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Fertighaus?*

Servus

Unser 1. Haus war auch ein Fertigteilhaus ... Elk war der Erbauer ...

Die Bauart war ein Holzriegelbau/Ständerbauweise ...

Bis auf die hellhörigen Wände ist uns nix negativ aufgefallen 

Eine Teilansicht des Hauses
 
Der Wintergarten war nach Jahren ein Zubau


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Fertighaus?*

Hallo, wieistdenndeinname ?

wieviel Budget möchtest Du denn max ausgeben und wie gro´ß ist das Grundstück (wg. Abstand zum Nachbarn)... Ich bin eher der Kalksandsteinfan in sachen bauen. Ich vermute bei den Holzständerbauweisen wie schon der Helmut schrieb doch einen erheblichen Schall. Igendwo im Internet gibt es dazu eine Übersicht welches Material/ wieviel Schall.

Ebenso mache ich mir bei Holz Gedanken zu Holzwurm - und Hausschwammbefall.

Also mit Keller oder ohne ? Grundversorgung / Entwässerung usw. musst Du ja auch noch einplanen.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Fertighaus?*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei mir war wirklich alles Sonderanfertigung und ich habe trotzdem den normalen Quadratmeterpreis bezahlt. Holzständerbauweise macht ein sehr freie Grundrissgestaltung möglich und deswegen haben wir uns dafür entschieden. Ausserdem ist das Klima in dem Haus angenehmer als in einem Steinhaus. Nägel in die Wände schlagen können wir zwar überall, aber wenn etwas schweres daran gehängt werden soll (z.B. die Oberschränke in der Küche), dann müssen wir spezielle Schrauben und Dübel verwenden. Das ist aber die einzige Einschränkung die mir einfällt.



Genau so sehen wir das auch. Wir leben seit 2008 in einem Holzständerwerkhaus (Massa) mit Keller in Massivbauweise. Begeistert hat uns bei Massa vor allem die unkomplizierte und fast völlig freie Planungsmöglichkeit. Eingeschränkt hat uns eigentlich nur die Statik wie Trägerlängen etc. Sonst war mit Massa fast alles möglich. Wenn wir nocheinmal bauen würden, wir würden es sicherlich wieder so machen.

WENN ... denn ... wenn es preiswert(er) werden soll muss man schon bereit sein, viel selbst zu machen - und man muss es auch können.

Viel Glück bei der Auswahl und beim Bau


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Fertighaus?*



Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:


> Wir leben seit 2008 in einem Holzständerwerkhaus (Massa).



Uuuups Fehlerteufel ... wir leben natürlich seit 1998 in unserem Haus


----------

